# Crisp county finds



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jun 30, 2017)

I've found quit a few points since we've been farming my grandads farm. I'll post a few pics of my best finds and also a picture of my grandad''s collection. Any info yall can tell me about then would be much appreciated.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jun 30, 2017)

Grandads collection


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jun 30, 2017)

2 of my better finds


----------



## dtala (Jun 30, 2017)

Bolen points, one on right has been heavily resharpened. Date to 7500-9000 years ago. Very nice finds.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jul 1, 2017)

Here's a few more. Are all of these roughly from the same time period? I really enjoy looking for them and am just trying to learn as much as I can about them.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jul 1, 2017)

Another one. This one is very thin and small. Feels like I'm going to break it just holding it.


----------



## horny1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Very nice collection there. Get a couple cases to keep them from being damaged


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow what a nice collection!


----------



## Forest Grump (Jul 1, 2017)

taylorcntybowhunter said:


> Here's a few more. Are all of these roughly from the same time period? I really enjoy looking for them and am just trying to learn as much as I can about them.



The bottom one is; the other 2 middle to late Archaic.



taylorcntybowhunter said:


> Another one. This one is very thin and small. Feels like I'm going to break it just holding it.



That one is a true arrowhead. (Mississippi triangle)

I second the case suggestion. There are some nice points there that would display well & it would be terrible to have them damaged by rubbing & bumping one another in a box.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I already have 1 case slap full and am working on getting a side table with a glass top and another case for displaying them. My girlfriends grandad has over a thousand arrow heads and I was Givin a good many of those. He had some awesome stuff. I'll try to post pics soon.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jul 2, 2017)

Sorry the picture isn't the best quality. Here's a few of my girlfrinds grandaddy's. Any info a out these?


----------



## antharper (Jul 7, 2017)

You have quite a beautiful collection !


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice collection. That's a lot of projectiles... 

It looks like your Grandpaw's farm used to be somebody's deer lease for about 8,000 years!


----------

